# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ιπτάμενοι Κυνηγοί !

## Efthimis98

*Τα ζωα που ζουν στα βουνα και στα δαση,στη διαρκεια της μερας αλλα και της νυχτας ερχονται αντιμετωπα με πολλους κινδυνους!Ο σημαντικοτερος κινδυνος για τα μικρα τρωκτικα , αλλα και για μεγαλυτερα σε μεγεθος και δυνατοτερα ζωα ειναι τα αρπακτικα πουλια,δεινη κυνηγοι με γαμψο ραμφος και καφτερα νυχια!
Προκειτε για ενα συνδυασμο δυο θανασιμων οπλων,που οταν αιχμαλωτησουν ενα ζωο,τοτε δεν υπαρχει πλεον δυνατοτητα διαφυγης!

Υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη αρπακτικων πουλιων,τα κυριοτερα ειναι :*

1. *Γερακια (ολα τα υποειδη)*

 

2. *Κουκουβαγιες (ολα τα υποειδη)*



3. *Αετοι (ολα τα υποειδη)*



4.* Γυπες (ολα τα υποειδη)*



*
Τα αρπακτικα ,που κυκλοφορουν την ημερα,οπως γερακια,αετοι και γυπες,αλλα και τα νυκτοβια,οπως κουκουβαγιες και μπουφοι,ειναι πραγματικοι επαγγελματιες κηνυγοι και διαθετουν προσοντα που διευκολυνουν ιδιαιτερα στην θηρευτικη τους δραστηριοτητα!
Η οξυτατη οραση,για παραδειγμα,τα βοηθα να εντοπιζουν το θημα ακομη και απο ιδιαιτερα μεγαλο υψως ή και στο σκοταδι!Πολλα απο τα αρπακτικα της ημερας μπορουν να εκτελουν ταχυτατες πτησεις και θεαματικους ελιγμους-το ρεκορ ανοικει βαβαια στον πετριτη (Falcus peregrinus),με πανω απο 350 χιλιομετρα την ωρα-,καθως και ''βουτουν'' στον αερα για να αρπαξουν την λεια τους!Ενω σε αντιθεση με τα αρπακτικα της ημερας,τα νυχτοβια αρπακτικα κινουνται αργα και αθορυβα και επιτιθενται αιφνιδιαστικα στο σκοταδι!
*
*Εικονες απο κυνηγη ενος γερακιου : 
*
 


*
Εικονες απο κυνηγι κουκουβαγιας :*



*Ενα βιντεο απο γερακια και κουκουβαγιες ! (Στο τελος το γερακι κανει τρομερες πτησεις και τρομερους ελιγμους.)*





*Πως βλεπουν οι μπουφοι ;**


**Τα στρογγυλα μετωπικα ματια των νυκτοβιων αρπαχτικων βρισκονται στο κεντρο του κρανιου και ετσι δεν τους επιτρεπουν να βλεπουν περα απο την γωνια του ματιου!Για να κοιταξουν πλαι ή πισω τους,οι μπουφοι και οι κουκουβαγιες πρεπει να κινουν συνεχως το κεφαλι,που ακριβος γι' αυτο το λογο μπορει να κανει στροφη 180 μοιρων !

**



**Που κατοικουν τα γερακια ;

*
*Τα γερακια προσπαθουν να βρουν δυσβατα και επικυνδυνα μερη ετσι ωστε να διασφαλισουν την προστασια των νεοσσων τους!
Μερικα σημεια που ειναι πιθανο να φωλιασουν ειναι ακρες απο γκρεμους,σε κορυφες απο πυργους και καμπαναριων!
Συλλεγουν κλαδια και τα τοποθετουν λιγο ατσαλα χωρις καποια ειδικη επεξεργασια!Οι φωλιες τους ειναι απλες και λυτες χωρις περιτεχνα σχεδια οπως των σπινων,των καρακαξων και των σακουλοπαπαδιτσων!

Παραδειγματα φωλιων :


Γερακι :

**


**Αετος : 

*

*

*

----------


## epanomizoo

ωραιο θεμα και πολυ ομορφες φωτο. τα αρπακτικα πτηνα εχουν μια μοναδικη μαγεια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ορίστε και μία εικόνα που βρήκα!

----------


## Kostakos

Πολύ ωραίο!!!

----------

